# Greenville, SOUTH CAROLINA female,Euthanize List



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Greenville Euthanize List
Time up days are the days the animals are scheduled to be euthanized.


Owner surrendered dogs are the first to be euthanized when we run out of room..


Jade is absolutely gorgeous. She is a purebred, AKC registered German shepherd. We do have her papers and her vet records. She is 4 yrs old. Jade was surrendered because she is dog aggressive. She is about 75 lbs. Owner surrender. We tested her with cats and she is fine with them.

Greenvlle County Animal Care Services


328C Furman Hall Road


Receiving Building


Greenville, SC 29609


Due to the overwhelming number of phone calls we receive each day from those of you who want to save lives, we kindly request correspondence by e-mail. Thank you for all you do save animals!

[email protected]

*** there are 3 pictures here
http://www.noahs-arks.net/RESCUE/Greenville.html

For some reason i am having trouble getting the pics,if someone else could try please.ty


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

<img src="
http://i479.photobucket.com/albums/rr157/staxi2/image050.jpg" alt="" />


















this is jade


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

beat me to it jazzstorm ty, was working on it,lol. bothers me when i cant get it right and i see 2 of the same posted of mine.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF">I think there's a "sticky thread" telling you how to get pics from petfinder/websites.







</span>


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

i have all the info thanks,usually can do it with no problem.was having a duh moment or something,it just was not working,lol.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Looked on the site, no pics there


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I don't see a listing on the site for this dog.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

i just went back and looked also since i had posted her this morning. the picture and info has been removed,she was on the EL. ,an os and had dog aggression,she most likely was pt right? if anyone could find out,she was a female gsd,named jade. thanks


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

I e-mailed them and they said she went to rescue!


----------

